# Any input on this trainer in Indiana?



## jrglade (Sep 17, 2013)

I found this training facility, looks pretty good, but wanted to know if anyone has heard or knows about it

PETS - Positive Experience Training School- Clicker training is training your dog the dog-friendly way.

I took my year and a half GSD to Landheim for basic training--they focus on leash corrections and prong collars, and I have identified some DA and HA, so want to work with positive training instead of corrections.

Any input appreciated, or if anyone knows of another good trainer in Northwest Indiana, would love to hear about it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Try this one: Paw Power Blues NICE people, positive training methods! Beginner's through advanced = Obedience, Rally, Agility. It's on the corner of Route 2 & Route 41, Lowell, IN
If you'd like the name of a private obedience trainer that comes to your home, pm me and I'll will share her email!

Moms


----------

